# Peter Davies & Master sken



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Peter Davies (Thai boxing instructor @ Next generation) on the pads with master sken


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

****kk, does Sken KO him at one point?! I'm guessing that's fake...

Get on Pete's moves at 00:41, fast bastard!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Looks young there, that mist have been a few years ago, speaking to him last night the lad he was supposed to be fightin at gladiator school has pulled out so he hasnt got anyone to fight, he's still on the card for cage gladiators V though


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

I'll fight him.

Joke.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Id defo pay to see that....ding ding, jays on his arse!!


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Hahaha, he'd probably let me win tbh


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Jay - RIP. lol

I'd offer to help ya but - that would only get us both killed.

Sken is soooo fast and Pete was flying as well.


----------



## mhansen (Aug 5, 2007)

peter didn t fight last night-again. lol he must be scarry  nobody wants to fight him. take care jay, he might consider your offer for a fight


----------



## MMABulk (Oct 17, 2007)

the jumping knee at 0.05 and 0.09 secs in is nuts...

i like the leg catch and spinning elbow


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

he,he....Jays' gonna fight Gladiator 6.....

What would you like for your epitaph?????


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Si-K said:


> he,he....Jays' gonna fight Gladiator 6.....
> 
> What would you like for your epitaph?????


"JayC..

Fscking scouser, 'e was. Supporting the Liverpool shite.

Looks like you're walking alone now"


----------

